# Slot chat tonite



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

A friendly reminder.Be there or be square.  

Mike


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

See ya there! Anyone hasn't been at the Wed nite slot chat should really try it out. We don't bite. And all levels of experience are represented.

Just go to the small panel to the right of the main banner ad on this page. Click where it says "chat", and you're off to the races.

Trev


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Figures, ever wedn. night I work late.


----------



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

I work swing shift so I can't be there either. It's a real bummer i'd like some ideas on the new controllers i have my electrician buddy working on. You will be able to turn down or up the controll based on who is using it. So when you hand it to your kids you can preset it so it won't run wide oped. They still will have full trigger pull the output will just be limited.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Sounds cool, Bone. i have used ho train powerpacks for years in place of the wall warts. Not only can i adjust the out-put to the standard controller but i can also reverse the polarity to the track too!
It is great fun to line up for a drag and see the look on your opponents face when his car shoots backwards! LOL It is also alot of fun to reverse direction once in a while to change the challenge of an existing layout. Goodluck with the controllers!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*chat*

I"ll be there. Late but I"ll be there.. maybe.. depends if the wife lets me.. Hey Was asked by a REAL publisher to see a synposis of one of my books.. Hmm advance money.. slot cars...arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggghhh.. ( Wipes chin gets back to work..)


Dave


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

i HOPE TO MAKE IT TONITE. WIFE ALWAYS SAYS IF ID GIVE HER ONE TENTH OF THE ATTENTION I GIVE TO THIS FORUM AND MY PETS, SHED BE VERY HAPPY. Always seems she comes up with these, It will only take a few minute projects, that actually end up taking a few days. CANT WIN EM ALL I GUESS.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I'll try to be here about 10PM eastern time.

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

funny....hey Bruce, My gal WANTS me to log in here alot. This is how it works...
I don't want to do her laundry...so I shrink her favorite knitt shirt...now I am forbidden from doing any more of her laundry!
I want to log in here alot or chat on wed nights....so I show her every little thing that I do with my cars and bug her to come look at the track alot or race or help hold something. She is now happy that I have a bunch of guys to share my slot stuff with so that it is not her alla time! LOL


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Good turnout last night.

Always fun to get some board members on to the chat and shoot the breeze about slots and nothing in particular.

See you all next time....

Mike


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

it was very nice chatting last night with u all kently


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*What Night/Time is Slot Chat?*

Hi Gang :wave: 
I made it to chat last week and met JPR, joez, coach, afxtoo and several others. But its early here, and I have completely forgotten (DOH!) what night/time slot chat is  .......yea, I know, I'm gettin' "oldtimers"..... :drunk: It was great chatting to everyone who was there! Hopefully (if I remember) I'll be there if I find out when it is......


Somewhere in the Twilight Zone.....
Larry


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

larry, larry, Larry. HI!
Not that we expect all of the members of HT to be quantum physics majors, but a real investigator would look at previous posts in this thread like "great chat last night", look at the date, look at a calender and extrapilate the correct day.  LOL
Buddy, Chat is this [email protected] around 7:30PM central time. :thumbsup:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello Larry,

Slot -Chat is held on Wednesday night at 9pm. I'll be there this week and I look forward to meeting you there. I have enjoyed your custom work here on the board.

Cheers..


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Tonight??

Have I been away that long, or did you guys change the date?
Now I'll need some info this too.

Cheers..


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang
Thanks for the info, as I hadnt even had my coffee when I posted that ....*doh!*

Ji Joez
Did you get the package yet? Me, an investigator, calender, jeezzzz whaddya think I am, Columbo or sumpthin??? LOL  And I would NEVER _"extrapilate"_ in public :tongue: .....lol
Thanks, and see ya tonite (Post It note applied to the monitor with day and time)

now......where is my medication...........  
Larry


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*?? Slot Chat moved ??*

Guys, I know that I am no longer able to join in the chat (believe me, if there was a way for me to do it I would) but when did the day change?? I am confused enough since being on the night shift :freak: 

Is the Chat on Tuesday (tonight) or on Wednesday? Ok, I will quit ranting now...

Jeff


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Joez needs Java..*

Chat is Wednsday Night.. Joez needs the Java.. it sthat nasty snow got to him.. So To-morrow night.. repeat afetr me to-morrow might...


Dave :dude:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

AAAaack! Not only do i need java..I need a dictionary and a NEW calender!
Guys, You have my most humble appologies!  
I work so derned much that I thought that today was Wednesday! 11 hr days get old so to prevent burn-out, I just go on auto pilot. I have driven into work on several saturday mornings this year already, marveling at the light traffic, only to get here and discover that i don't have to be here. It got worse when we started direct deposit for payroll. (I no-longer have a paycheck on friday as a clue) :tongue: 

So sorry guys!


BTW, what if we WERE to change chat night? Can guys poll in on this?
There are a few guys who would like to chat but it conflicts with the schedual.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I would think that you could chat any night if you'd like. Just put a thread out on the forum and I'm sure someone will show up. My Wednesdays have been screwed up lately so it's been hit or miss if I get to check in. More miss than hit. I'd be willin to join in on an impromptu chat session anytime I log on to the board. rr

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*More Chat Nights*

Hey Gang
How about having _*a second, or three*_ chat night's.....just a thought. Might make it easier for more to join in.

Larry <still "in search of" my medication>


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi again guys.
More often than not, I log into chat when i log onto HT. I just keep an eye on it when I am threading. Sometimes guys pop in, sometimes not. Make it a habbit of doing the same and more chats will happen anyway.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Good idea Joe.I will start opening a chat window when I check in after work at night,usually around 10 or 11 est.

Mike


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm here..C'mon in!


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Chat-a-palooza has begun.....

Nice talking to you guys tonite.Always fun.

Mike


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

*Sorry I missed it*

Man, the harder one works the less time one gets to spend in hobby talk slot chat. Ill try not and work so much next week. Til then, Keep it smooth.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bruce, tell us about that green body. Is it lexan? looks great!:thumbsup:


----------

